# Onkyo TX-SR313 tv output display bad



## pratikvdoshi (May 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I just set up Onkyo TX-SR313 (AVR) with Jamo A102HCS6 5.1ch home theater.

Onkyo has front USB (for audio files)

Connections as follows:

Satellite/Cable STB -> Onkyo (HDMI In)
Laptop -> Onkyo (HDMI In)
Onkyo (HDMI Out) -> TV
TV -> Onkyo (Co-Axial) - My TV doesnt have HDMI ARC. Just connected this coaxial in case I want to plug usb to tv directly (I do know I wont get true 5.1 if I plug usb to TV but just in case required).
DVD Player (old) -> Onkyo (RCA)

My STB video plays perfectly on the TV and audio on the Jamo 5.1

Same is the case when I play movies on my laptop.

However, If I change the source on onkyo remote to USB (the USB on the AVR) or any source (BD/DVD) other than the ones that are connected through HDMI (STB and laptop), the display on the TV goes to 480p and also, it is fluctuating and bad display. The display is bad but the audio from the USB files is perfect.

So, something related to connections but unable to figure out! I hope I would not need to send the receiver for replacement/repair!

I tried removing the coaxial and the RCA from the Onkyo to check if those are causing it but to no effect!

I have recorded the video (link below) of the display to help understand what exactly is happening.

https://youtu.be/9tybqfqDIy0

All the help would be appreciated.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an Onkyo 818 but not sure if we have the same menu options. I'd check to see what video output is set for each input. Each input (on mine) can choose independently what the source is to output the correct format. Check there first.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking at your AVR manual, I do not believe your AVR can take a composite input (RCA cable, which you are using for DVD -> AVR) and upconvert the signal to be sent out of the AVR,through HDMI, to your TV.

To pass a composite signal (RCA cable) through your AVR, you need to do this...
DVD Player (composite out) -> AVR (composite in) -> AVR (composite out) -> TV (composite in)

Or you could skip the AVR altogether and do this...
DVD Player (composite out) -> TV (composite in)

From the Onkyo 313 manual (go to pg 59 to look at video signal path):
http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files/own_manuals/TX-SR313_English.pdf


----------

